# 31 inch draw bow?? long draw



## e-manhunt (Sep 14, 2004)

I am looking for a long draw length bow --31". So aside from the whole ATA issue that finger shooters have as a matter of course, I also have to deal with a long draw length. Any suggestions for bows on this? 

I tried shortening up to 30" on a bow a couple seasons ago and just scattered my shots; the one inch makes a big difference for me.

THanks


----------



## NeilM (May 22, 2006)

Martin Shadowcat with Nitro 2.0 cams, Merlin Excalibur 40, Athens Excell.

Hold on, these are all my bows! Oh yeah, that's cos I've got a 30.5" DL 

Hoyt Vantage and Contender and I'm pretty certain the Mathews Apex 8, will also go to 31".

Good luck with your search.


----------



## biblethumpncop (May 14, 2004)

I have a Bowtech Constitution that has a factory max draw of 30.5" and a 8.5" brace height. The previous owner placed G5 Quest limbs on it which increased the brace height to 9", and therefore increased the max draw length to 31".


----------



## Harperman (Sep 3, 2006)

e-manhunt said:


> I am looking for a long draw length bow --31". So aside from the whole ATA issue that finger shooters have as a matter of course, I also have to deal with a long draw length. Any suggestions for bows on this?
> 
> I tried shortening up to 30" on a bow a couple seasons ago and just scattered my shots; the one inch makes a big difference for me.
> 
> THanks


...Quite a few options, really...The thing is what bow do You prefer??...If I had a 31" draw length, I'd likely go for a Hoyt ProTec/Pro Elite, with XT-4000 or LX Pro limbs on it, and Cam 1/2 Plus cams...Or a Hoyt Vantage LTD...Something long A-T-A, with a good brace height, and a smooth drawing eccentric set-up....You will get plenty of arrow speed at 31" draw length........Jim


----------



## slamdam (Oct 10, 2006)

Alpine Concorde. You can put big cams on it and make 31" draw that is smooth as silk. That is what I did.


----------



## Rhys A (Jun 18, 2010)

PSE has just released Photo's and Specs of their 2012 Range , Very Nice .

There is a bow in their Range called "Freak " 38 "ATA and has draw lengths out to 33" .

This looks like a weapon and the bow I might be shooting for next year .

Sad to see the moneymaker leave their lineup as this was a great bow and I have 2 of them on the wall .


----------



## Harperman (Sep 3, 2006)

Rhys A said:


> PSE has just released Photo's and Specs of their 2012 Range , Very Nice .
> 
> There is a bow in their Range called "Freak " 38 "ATA and has draw lengths out to 33" .
> 
> ...


 Rys.....If You like the Moneymaker (I sure did, I owned 3 of them, just never could get the HF cam to shoot to my liking)....Then You have gotta try the Dominator Pro...I shot the Dominator a few times, then shot it again a couple days later...Then I bought it...After owning the bow for a week, I was shooting it better than I ever shot anything that I've owned before...Extremely easy bow to shoot...The Moneymaker with Dominator cams might be the ticket.....Take care......Jim


----------



## e-manhunt (Sep 14, 2004)

Thanks guys --I will look into these bows. 

Everything I hear about Hoyts is good, but the riser design might be a problem for me when I am hunting late season up north and am wearing thick sleeves and gloves.

Never thought about PSE or Alpine before -- I will take a gander.


----------



## cap61 (Aug 14, 2007)

Thought I would add my 2 cents for what the are worth. I have had the same problem as you with finding a bow for 31 draw. I took Harperman's advice and tried the Bowtech Constitution, even though the max draw is 30.5. At first it was hard to get used to..the shorter draw..but after spending a few afternoons shooting the bow I am now stacking arrows! 450gr 31 inch arrows off a Star Hunter rest. Just a very slight change in my shooting form, but it was well worth the effort. Very smooth draw and fast....for a finger bow, not to mention how quiet it is. They are starting to show up on here and Ebay for a pretty reasonable price. $225 on here right now, but you will need a different draw module. Might give it a try, could be what you are looking for....at the right price! Believe me, I have whine taste but a beer budget, so getting mine for $200 with the results I'm getting....priceless!


----------



## mnosek (Oct 13, 2011)

Mathew Conquest 4 , Apex 8 and Triumph all go to 32" DL


----------



## CraigA (Mar 9, 2011)

Here is a list if of long axle to axle bows and their draw lengths. http://www.archerybows.com.au/long-axle-to-axle-bows.html


----------



## iammarty (Dec 29, 2010)

Mathews conquest triumph. 39" ATA and DL out to 32".


----------



## e-manhunt (Sep 14, 2004)

thanks all you guys. Looking into all these ideas. I feel like a freak with long ATA, shooting fingers, and a long draw.


----------



## Pierre Couture (Oct 28, 2004)

e-manhunt said:


> thanks all you guys. Looking into all these ideas. I feel like a freak with long ATA, shooting fingers, and a long draw.


If that makes you a freak, then I've been one since I began in 87... :becky:


----------



## NeilM (May 22, 2006)

e-manhunt said:


> thanks all you guys. Looking into all these ideas. I feel like a *giant among men* with long ATA, shooting fingers, and a long draw.


Fixed that for you.


----------



## wchamp06 (Apr 25, 2008)

Hoyt Aspen with #3 Accuwheel,or C2 cam size 1.5.Gerald


----------



## barebowguy (Feb 1, 2009)

Just go with a 70" recurve problem solved


----------



## ArcheryCentre (Jan 12, 2009)

what about the "new" New Breed Horizon.......not availlable yet, but 39,5" ata and around 8" braceheight sounds excellent to me.
If they can get a little speed out of it, this is definitely my new 2012 fingershooting bow !!!!!!


----------



## 9 point (Apr 23, 2005)

Oneida makes great finger bows.


----------



## Oneida Bows (Nov 24, 2008)

The older oneidas make great finger shooting bows. With tip to tip lengths of 50 inches +- and brace heights of between 7 and 8 inches +-. We have a couple used bows for sale here. Here is a link to some bows we have built for our customers. http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?t=1187333&highlight=oneida+bow+pictures
For more information on oneidas www.oneidabows.net/forum or call 207 629 9365.


----------

